# Checking Out : Aurora Choir by Aria Sounds



## ThomCSounds (Apr 2, 2020)

Hi everyone!
I've just made a video where I'm checking out Aurora Choir by Aria Sounds. I quite like the legatos and lower velocities in this library. I think this could be a good starting point if you're looking to add Alto & Soprano voices into your compositions. 



If you liked my video and would like to support, don't hesitate to do so via the affiliate link, check out one of my albums on Spotify or give me some feedback 

To purchase the plugin now part of an Audio Plugin Deal : https://audioplugin.deals/aurora-choir-by-aria-sounds/ref/87/
My album Hypothermic Love on Spotify : https://spoti.fi/2VKXrH9


----------

